# wont play divx xvid on oppo 105?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

i have a oppo 105 american machine i plugged in a usb drive with xvid and divx files on it i tryed to playback the files but none of them work can anybody tell me why this is any way around it it says on the website plays xvid and dixv files need help beauty, eh:sn::boxer:


----------

